# Parting is such sweet sorrow



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It is time for me to pass on my Nook simple touch to a family member.  I really don't want to give it away, but my library is Kindle and I dislike the B&N bookstore.  The device itself?  I have to admit it is really nice.  Love the touch feature.  But audiobooks and the lighted cover are wonderful features that I would hate to loose.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Trying the Nook as an experiment was worth it!  Hopefully someone else will enjoy it.


----------

